# ISO Mahi Filet suggestions



## BBQ Mikey (Oct 14, 2007)

I purchased a nice Mahi filet from the local fish market this morning, and am going to make it my dinner.  Not so sure what to do with it though, I have a nice mango chili glaze so I was thinking that would go well with it.
This is my first Mahi Filet attempt so any advice on preparation, cooking, or recipes would be greatly appreciated.

Im going for a Pan Asian style Mahi, and right now Im considering a pan sear or wok sear then adding the sauce and serving it on a bed of fresh strip cabbage.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds like you have it down already. Just make sure your pan in ripping hot, Mahi likes to stick sometimes.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks, do you think I should use a light oil or chili oil? or maybe just butter?

Im thinking just some light veggie oil may serve its purpose best.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2007)

Butter will brown too fast for you, and if you are going for a pan asian, I would go with peanut oil, or sesame oil. IF you can fin it, coconut oil is awesome!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Oct 14, 2007)

i do have some toasted sesame, its rather strong though. I suppose i could cut it with peanut oil, or just go light on it and hope it doesnt stick....I think Ill cut it just to be safe. Thanks for that idea though, it didnt even cross my mind for some reason.

Ill have to look for that coconut oil. sounds yummy,


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2007)

No worries. A blend like you have recommended should work just fine. If you are doing a quick sear, and a stir fry, you want an oil that will hold up to the heat and not break down, higher heat needs a higher smoke point.


For quite the ANTI high heat, mahi also does great en paupiette. Good sized piece of parchment, a little oil, julienne of veggies, sea salt, cracked pepper, a little something acidic(lemon or lime), maybe a slice of green apple on top, or some lemongrass, seal and bake.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 14, 2007)

Not to push Tattrat aside, but I'd just use the peanut oil if I were you.  Sesame oil is really a condiment rather than a cooking medium, & even when cut with other oils can rapidly develop a burnt taste that is impossible to eradicate without tossing the whole meal & starting again - sort of like what happens with burnt garlic.  (Can you tell I've tried this?  LOL!!!!)

As far as your recipe, it sounds perfect as is.  Since dear husband & I were married on the island of St. Lucia, Mahi-Mahi (or "dolphin" as they call it there) was frequently on the menu during our wedding/honeymoon trip, so when I can get nice fresh filets of it here I usually rub them with whatever jerk seasoning I have on hand & bake or broil them.


----------



## Caine (Oct 14, 2007)

I posted this recipe somewhere else, for someone else, but if you want an Asian recipe for mahi-mahi, this one was developed by Khai Duong, the Cordon Bleu Paris-trained Executive Chef of *Ana Mandara*, an extremely upscale Viet Namese restaurant in San Francisco. I had it there and, with some assistance from several members of a chefs food board I belong to, I managed to duplicate it successfully at home.

*MAHI-MAHI WITH COCONUT CARAMEL SAUCE*​


1 lb mahi-mahi fillets
2 cups demerara or turbinado sugar 
1 1/2 cups coconut milk, heated 
3 Tbs fish sauce 
1 medium shallot, minced
1 Tbs ginger, minced
1 clove garlic, minced 
2 to 3 scallions, sliced thin
1/8 tsp fresh ground black pepper

Place sugar in a 10-inch frying pan over medium-high heat, stirring often until sugar is melted and amber colored. Add 1/2 cup hot coconut and stir over medium heat until caramelized sugar is completely dissolved. Add fish sauce, shallots, ginger, and garlic. 

Grill mahi-mahi 3 to 4 minutes per side until cooked through and grill marks are evident.

Bring sauce to a boil, stirring constantly until reduced to about 2/3 cup. Pour sauce over fish and garnish with sliced scallions.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 14, 2007)

This recipe has gotten good reviews by those who have made it, except for the ones that screwed up the sauce:

Sesame Crusted Mahi Mahi with Soy Shiso Ginger Butter Sauce - Allrecipes


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Oct 14, 2007)

ahhh these ideas are so good Im running back to the store and getting a few things I need.  Im scrapping my original idea and am going to try em both! 2 course Mahi?  Of course!   Thanks guys.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Oct 14, 2007)

actually this caught my eye, so it may be a Ginger Glaze for me, since Im watching football , drinking, and dont feel like leaving right now.

Ginger Glazed Mahi Mahi - Allrecipes

Pretty close to Caine's, but its alittle easier to start out with.

Either way this page is so getting bookmarked, great ideas.


----------



## Foodfiend (Oct 15, 2007)

Caine said:


> I posted this recipe somewhere else, for someone else, but if you want an Asian recipe for mahi-mahi, this one was developed by Khai Duong, the Cordon Bleu Paris-trained Executive Chef of *Ana Mandara*, an extremely upscale Viet Namese restaurant in San Francisco. I had it there and, with some assistance from several members of a chefs food board I belong to, I managed to duplicate it successfully at home.
> 
> *MAHI-MAHI WITH COCONUT CARAMEL SAUCE*​
> 
> ...


 


Okay, this is going to seem like a stupid question, but here goes anyway.  Up in the list of ingredients it calls for 1 1/2 cups coconut milk, but in the directions it says to add 1/2 cup of the coconut milk and stir until caramelized sugar is completely dissolved.  Where does the other cup of coconut milk go?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 15, 2007)

I love Mahi Mahi, even plain pan fried it tasts very good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2007)

Some of these might be in here already but check out this link.


----------



## Caine (Oct 15, 2007)

Foodfiend said:


> Okay, this is going to seem like a stupid question, but here goes anyway. Up in the list of ingredients it calls for 1 1/2 cups coconut milk, but in the directions it says to add 1/2 cup of the coconut milk and stir until caramelized sugar is completely dissolved. Where does the other cup of coconut milk go?


 
Geez, one cup of coconut milk must have evaportated as I boiled it!

Really, the "1" must have been dropped out of my original recipe somewhere along the line. It should read 

"Add 1-1/2 cups hot coconut milk and stir over medium heat until ..."


----------



## Billdolfski (Oct 15, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> I love Mahi Mahi, even plain pan fried it tasts very good.



I caught Mahi Mahi off of the coast of West Palm Beach once and all I ever did with it was broil it with salt, pepper and little bit of lemon juice.

All I ate for like 2-3 days.


----------

